# Newb to fish tanks/aquariums



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

So I have always admired a nice aquarium/tank. I have decided to finally have my own. I have done some research and I want to go with a SW reef tank.

Tanks are pretty expensive and so are the materials. I think I am going to pickup a tank this weekend (haven't decided size yet) would like a 55 or larger along with the lights, any filters i need, etc and start with the reef. 

Once I have that going I will probably introduce some shrimp, crabs, etc then in the end the fish. 

Anything wrong with my plan? Any tips/tricks/suggestions? 

Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

I v'e kept Nice planted Fw tanks for yrs. It looks like you need a Saltie to help.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

steveo9043 said:


> So I have always admired a nice aquarium/tank. I have decided to finally have my own. I have done some research and I want to go with a SW reef tank.
> 
> Tanks are pretty expensive and so are the materials. I think I am going to pickup a tank this weekend (haven't decided size yet) would like a 55 or larger along with the lights, any filters i need, etc and start with the reef.
> 
> ...


A few questions:

1) If you plan on doing a reef, I strongly recommend a sump. An article about sumps can be read here: Understanding Sumps. If you are going to do a sump, the best method is to have the tank drilled with overflows, referred to as "Reef-Ready". Are you getting a reef-ready tank? 

2) Your filtration will be Live Rock (1.5 lbs per pound), Live Sand (4" or deeper sand bed) and a Protein Skimmer. A good article about saltwater filtration is here: Saltwater Filtration 101, How it Differs from Freshwater. Some skimmers can be found here: Marine Depot. Do you plan on using the rock/sand/skimmer method?

3) Your lights are going to be a large investment. Right now the industry is going towards LED, but good fixtures are expensive. Acan LED's go for $600 for 18" fixtures. On the other hand, Marineland makes a "Reef-capable" LED that is like $150 for an 18" fixture. T5HO are nice, but you have to watch out for algae and should run a phosphate sponge to deter nuisance algae growth. Metal Halides are also a good option but run hot and can be expensive units to purchase. Lights will depend on the type of corals you want to keep: SPS, LPS & softies. Do you know what kind of coral you want?


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi steveo,

You'll also want an RO/DI unit, which removes phosphates and other things that inhibit coral growth from tap water. I made the mistake of starting my saltwater aquarium with tap water, and I ended up dealing with all sorts of nuisance algae as a result. For a while I purchased bottles of distilled water from the grocery store, but it was very cumbersome and expensive. 

I put off getting an RO/DI unit for a long time because I assumed that hooking it up would be a very complicated process and require drilling or plumbing, but I finally looked into it and discovered units for sale that were very easy and simple to hook up.

If I were you, I would definitely go larger than 55 since you are considering 55 or larger. I went with a 55 and it didn't take me long to regret it. With a larger tank, you have more options as far as what you can put in it, water quality is more stable (greater water volume takes longer to change), and the price difference between, say, a 75 or 120 gallon setup vs a 55 gallon setup is probably not that much as compared to going from a 0 to 55 gallon setup.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

wake49 said:


> Acan LED's go for $600 for 18" fixtures. On the other hand, Marineland makes a "Reef-capable" LED that is like $150 for an 18" fixture. T5HO are nice, but you have to watch out for algae and should run a phosphate sponge to deter nuisance algae growth.


Jeff, you mention nuisance algae growth being an issue with T5HO, but not LEDs. Are LEDs known for promoting coral and coraline algae growth but not nuisance algae? If so, this is the first I've heard about it and I'm very interested in learning more about the differences in the types of growth each encourage.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Jeff, you mention nuisance algae growth being an issue with T5HO, but not LEDs. Are LEDs known for promoting coral and coraline algae growth but not nuisance algae? If so, this is the first I've heard about it and I'm very interested in learning more about the differences in the types of growth each encourage.


Sorry, I didn't elaborate on this. Both encourage coraline growth. T5HO's just have a bulb "problem".

T5HO's have a very short bulb life. I used to have to replace my 12 bulb fixture at least once a year, and at $25 a bulb, that is $300! Plus the bulb has a half life, so it starts to fail (in a sense) before you actually need to replace them. For energy efficiency and temperature, I would go with T5HO's any day over Metal Halide...

LED has a bulb life that doesn't fail for 20,000 hours (almost five years) with some fixtures boasting 50,000 hours! Yes, you have to replace the fixture most of the time instead of the bulbs, but it still ends up being cheaper and you don't have to worry about the bulb losing its life and promoting algae growth...


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

wake49 said:


> LED has a bulb life that doesn't fail for 20,000 hours (almost five years) with some fixtures boasting 50,000 hours! Yes, you have to replace the fixture most of the time instead of the bulbs, but it still ends up being cheaper and you don't have to worry about the bulb losing its life and promoting algae growth...


Thanks, the nuisance algae growth is the part I'm particularly interested in. I bought my T5HO fixture in August, 2010, and haven't replaced the bulbs since. Do you think I'd see a lot less nuisance algae growth if I replaced them? I recently had to throw out all of my live rock except for one piece because they were covered in green hair algae. :-(

I wonder if I'd be better off trying to sell the T5HO fixture and putting the proceeds toward the cost of an LED fixture if it's really the case that T5HO fixtures lend themselves toward the growth of nuisance algae and LEDs do not...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would just like to add, do your research before you commit to a buy. 

a 55 gallon IMO doesnt make a good saltwater tank. they are narrow and harder to scape with liverock. a 40 breeder or 75 gallon are both wider tanks, making them easier to work with.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Thanks, the nuisance algae growth is the part I'm particularly interested in. I bought my T5HO fixture in August, 2010, and haven't replaced the bulbs since. Do you think I'd see a lot less nuisance algae growth if I replaced them? I recently had to throw out all of my live rock except for one piece because they were covered in green hair algae. :-(
> 
> I wonder if I'd be better off trying to sell the T5HO fixture and putting the proceeds toward the cost of an LED fixture if it's really the case that T5HO fixtures lend themselves toward the growth of nuisance algae and LEDs do not...


I would personally try to make the move to LED. I have read a lot of good things about their lifespan, energy consumption and good light (lack of nuisance algae). 

If you do replace the bulbs, don't skimp. I had a 12 bulb and spent around $25 a bulb. At that point I could have bought another fixture!

I just want to do enough research to buy the right LED.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks, Jeff. I'm interested in researching the advantages of LEDs and the right fixture as well. Let's reserve further discussion about it for another thread so as not to hijack steveo's.

steveo, as you can see there are a number of ways to "skin a cat" when it comes to setting up a saltwater tank. Please do ask any questions you may have!


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

No doubt you can handle the complexities of the tank you want; however, as a 45 year veteran, this stuff gives me a headache and makes my account bleed. You could create a beautiful freshwater environment in a 55 for a fraction of the investment. Maybe start with a FW and work up to a SW experience and wallet wise. Just a suggestion...I have no idea as to your time and resource levels. In any event, this is a wonderful hobby and glad you have decided to enter.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Wow*

A lot of information. I didn't think about a sump setup. That I beleive will push my budget. I have two tanks lined up on craigslist. 55 gallon and a 72 gallon bow front both with tank/stand/filter/light.

$100 for the 55g

$200 for the 72g

This weekend I only wanted to invest about $300 then about $100 or so a week till I finish.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

The 55g was used for freshwater a while ago. It has been sitting in his garage.

the 72g was recently used and has a refugium filter/skimmer, was used for Salt water with reef. 

I am thinking the 72g is a better deal.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

steveo9043 said:


> The 55g was used for freshwater a while ago. It has been sitting in his garage.
> 
> the 72g was recently used and has a refugium filter/skimmer, was used for Salt water with reef.
> 
> I am thinking the 72g is a better deal.


I love bowfronts! I would go with that in a heartbeat!


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

wake49 said:


> I love bowfronts! I would go with that in a heartbeat!


Picked this up last night










Got home late so I didn't get a chance to look everything over. $200 for it all. I think I got a good deal. I can't find the exact tank to match prices but the stand is $150 on amazon. 

It also came with a bucket of misc stuff. I will probably spread it out on the floor and take a picture and ask for some help identifying things and going from there.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

Cool; Sounds like you found a great deal. That tank is $980.00 here in Canada.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tankfull Tropicals said:


> Cool; Sounds like you found a great deal. That tank is $980.00 here in Canada.


I'll sell it all to you for $700! including delivery! haha jk.

Glad I found a good deal. Now the weeks/months of preparation begin! 

I have heard bleach or vinegar are good to clean the tank with. Any tips/suggestions?


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

Bleach is perfect, just rinse well after and let it air dry. This will evaporate any remaining bleach too.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tankfull Tropicals said:


> Bleach is perfect, just rinse well after and let it air dry. This will evaporate any remaining bleach too.


Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like you got a good deal. Good luck with the set up.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the other stuff that came with the tank. net, some chemicals, water changing pump thing lol and....
Extra light?








Dont know








Heater and pump








Pump








Refugium








Light








Magnetic cleaner









I plan on bleach cleaning it all soon


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow what a steal!!! Great find! Looks like you got a real good start there!


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

MiamiLeos said:


> Wow what a steal!!! Great find! Looks like you got a real good start there!


Thanks, I am pretty happy so far. I got to test one thing out yesterday... the light and it worked! YAY


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Powerheads*

I was told the flow needs to be 10xgallons for fish only and 20xgallons for reef.

The power head I have I can not seem to find any markings on to find out what it is. It is still dirty so could be under the salt but is there an easy way to tell?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the silver label on the powerhead should state a model or flow rate.
the "spare light" looks like it may have been there refugium light.

i suggest pouring vinegar into a 5 gallon bucket to clean this stuff. remove any o-rings or rubber pieces before doing so and let everything soak atleast a few hours - day.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> the silver label on the powerhead should state a model or flow rate.
> the "spare light" looks like it may have been there refugium light.
> 
> i suggest pouring vinegar into a 5 gallon bucket to clean this stuff. remove any o-rings or rubber pieces before doing so and let everything soak atleast a few hours - day.


pure vinegar or a vinegar/water mix? I was going to hand scrub everything but if I can let it sit in a bucket, EVEN BETTER!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

pure vinegar will be stronger but a diluted mix still works. i try keeping it close to its full strength.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> pure vinegar will be stronger but a diluted mix still works. i try keeping it close to its full strength.


Sounds good. I think i need to go pick up a bigger bottle or 10 haha


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like to hear some opinions on where to buy base rock, live rock and live sand. 

Does live sand ever have the unwanted life like live rock sometimes does?

I want to do the majority of my rock as base/dry rock and maybe 10% live rock.

I was looking at buying THIS plus 25 lbs of Live rock but I don't like that the sand is coarse or fine (I read up and decided medium grain) 

Opinions are welcome.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All looks sound. Your on your way!!


----------

